# What Size Tank (Pair of Jags)?



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

sup guys, what size tank would you keep a pair of Jags in? preferably a minimum as i dont have too much room, but i also want them to be a happy pair.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> sup guys


Sup dude! :lol:



> what size tank would you keep a pair of Jags in? preferably a minimum as i dont have too much room, but i also want them to be a happy pair.


A 125 would be the absolute minimum.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

:lol:

ok, i was recommended to go with a 125 on MFK's, ill either do the 125, 150, or 180, which ever i can find the best deal on.


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

they dont get that big. you can put a pair in a 30g


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Definitely agree that 125 is a minimum. They get quite large given adequate space. No fish grows to its potential in an undersized tank.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL Are you still thinking of getting Jags too? Do you still have the Blackbelts?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> they dont get that big. you can put a pair in a 30g


How big do you think they get? 5-7 in?

They get anywhere from 14-16 in and some have even made it to 18! A 30 gal would be VERY cruel! I am sorry and I am not trying to be mean just trying to state the facts but that is horrible advice.

A 125 would be absolute minimum for a pair! And if you wanted to keep one Jag a 75 gal would be the absolute minimum for a Female not a Male. And even then there has been debate that a 75 gal would be iffy for even a Female.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Don't get sucked in


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> > they dont get that big. you can put a pair in a 30g
> 
> 
> How big do you think they get? 5-7 in?
> ...


well my biggest one is only about 12" so far. bahahahahhaha


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

bitteraspects said:


> they dont get that big. you can put a pair in a 30g


LMFAO, what the **** are you thinking man???? they get 16+"

do you have a 12" fish in a 30g tank???? your a retard....


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lil mama said:


> LOL Are you still thinking of getting Jags too? Do you still have the Blackbelts?


ya, im getting a 125 to hopefully.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bitteraspects said:


> they dont get that big. you can put a pair in a 30g


Obviously this isn't accurate or prudent advice. Please ignore.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

gage said:


> ya, im getting a 125 to hopefully.


 :lol: :lol: ROFLMAO :lol: :lol: You sold your bed didn't you? Your setting your bedroom up as a tank room and your sleeping on the coach! Haha! How else are you fitting all that water in your room? :lol: Congrats on the 125.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Bitteraspects was tring to be funny or sarcastic. Please don't take him/her serious on this.

I have to say 125 is the min for a pair . Being as they get along very well when paired off they can stay in one for life. But I suggest a partial did=vider be handy just in case courtship gets hot and heavy.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lil mama said:


> gage said:
> 
> 
> > ya, im getting a 125 to hopefully.
> ...


lol, my bed is only on one wall, i moved it to make room! i havent got it yet


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

BigJagLover said:


> I'm pretty sure Bitteraspects was tring to be funny or sarcastic. Please don't take him/her serious on this.
> 
> I have to say 125 is the min for a pair . Being as they get along very well when paired off they can stay in one for life. But I suggest a partial did=vider be handy just in case courtship gets hot and heavy.


hey, man, i aint stupid, i know enough not to put them in a 30g , at least not more then a couple months.

my main thing was i figured a 125 would be fine, but wanted opinions on it before i went to get it.


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

i did start with "they can get to around 16"


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

bitteraspects said:


> i did start with "they can get to around 16"


and because they are capable of it, means that i will get a tank to accommodate it if by chance they happen to get that big.

i hope im not coming off as rude by any means, im really not trying to be, i didnt realize you were joking and *** been through a lot in the past couple days...

btw, they are reports of a male bigger then 16", but was in a public aquarium.


----------

